# Great, my vehicle is now in the news



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Just saw an article in my Google feed about how Chrysler Pacifica minivans are all of a sudden stalling out and no one can figure out why.

But they say it's okay because even if it stalls out the airbags will still deploy.

Holy Hell. 

Bad enough a strut already had to be fixed and when I pushed for a reason I was told that it had not been installed at the factory properly.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

lol.  This just woke me up.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Some of them are being recalled, no-one got hurt. Check with your local dealer if your Car is on the Recall-list.
Have your VIN handy before calling.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Some of them are being recalled, no-one got hurt. Check with your local dealer if your Car is on the Recall-list.
> Have your VIN handy before calling.


Thank you! Will be calling tomorrow.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

I got a letter from Mitsubishi that my Outlander had a relay recall, not really a big deal so I brought it in. While there they tell me, "Oh, it also has a recall for all the door latches, they need to be replaced, it'll take all several hours. I told them I'd do it another time. They got me in with the BS letter about the relay, that took like 10 min (if the even did anything) and then hit me with the door latchs!

Googled it when I got home- "Mitsubishi says components inside the door latches may be out of specification and cause the latches to fail in high temperatures." As in, the doors may pop open when it's hot outside.

It's always hot outside, this is South Texas! I'll get it done soon, probably order my first Lyft/Uber from Mitsubishi dealership in Selma.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Thank you! Will be calling tomorrow.


What did the (S)Dealer tell you?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No recall on it yet. I guess when somebody gets injured they'll move quicker to get a recall going.

I don't know what they would do, that can't even replicate the stalling and the cars just start on their own after it happens.

I have to see them again this week, now my gear dial won't turn to L.


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

MHR said:


> Just saw an article in my Google feed about how Chrysler Pacifica minivans are all of a sudden stalling out and no one can figure out why.
> 
> But they say it's okay because even if it stalls out the airbags will still deploy.
> 
> ...


That's not gonna be good for your "dad brand."


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm regretting the Chrysler already.


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm regretting the Chrysler already.


I'm sorry. :/ I have an 07 and a 14 Civic and both are part of that huge airbag recall if it's any consolation?

Sorry for the dad brand joke, too. Those ****ing commercials drove me batshit crazy(er) but the advertising clearly worked.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

There isn't a car that Chrysler/Fiat builds that you could give me. It's all junk.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> There isn't a car that Chrysler/Fiat builds that you could give me. It's all junk.


I would accept this:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

HeatherPhoenix said:


> I'm sorry. :/ I have an 07 and a 14 Civic and both are part of that huge airbag recall if it's any consolation?
> 
> Sorry for the dad brand joke, too. Those &%[email protected]!*ing commercials drove me batshit crazy(er) but the advertising clearly worked.


No apology necessary.

I don't watch TV too much so honestly didn't know to what you were referring. Lol.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would accept this:


Except it's no longer made.....


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> Except it's no longer made.....


Uh... I think the Fiat 124 Spider (using the Mazda Miata platform) is still being made.
https://www.fiatusa.com/spider.html
http://www.motortrend.com/cars/fiat/124-spider/2018/


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

there are over 1200 brand new ones in the nation


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Didn't look at it closely, thought it was a Viper. And I'd rather shoot myself in the head than own any Fiat.


----------

